# Man wins anti-balding treatment case against Advanced Hair Studio



## Brendan Burgess (21 May 2012)

An interesting report in the [broken link removed]



> Judge Raymond Groarke held it would have been ridiculous for garage  worker Jeremy Keogh to have believed that having a wig or membrane glued  to his head would cause his hair to regrow.
> ...
> He said Mr Keogh ...had succeeded however in convincing the court he had not been  provided with what he thought he had purchased at Advanced Hair Studios,  Dublin, in March 2009.
> ...
> ...



I have checked the Advanced Hair Studio website  to see how they advertise it. You can't get details of the services offered without registering - I would  always be suspicious of this.

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 Apr 2013)

_I have received a letter from solicitors for Advance Hair Studios claiming that the above is defamatory. 

Here is the article in full from The Irish Times, which they say has been amended since its first publication. _

*Man wins court case over anti-balding treatment*



			A JUDGE has awarded damages to a man suffering hair loss who had  gone to a clinic in Dublin to undergo a hair restoration procedure.
 Judge Raymond Groarke held it would have been ridiculous for garage  worker Jeremy Keogh to have believed that having a wig or membrane glued  to his head would cause his hair to regrow.
 He said Mr Keogh (29), St Killian’s Crescent, Staplestown Road, Co  Carlow, had succeeded however in convincing the court he had not been  provided with what he thought he had purchased at Advanced Hair Studios,  Dublin, in March 2009.
 						                                             			 At the Circuit Civil Court in Dublin yesterday, Judge Groarke told  John P Kehoe, for Mr Keogh, that the wording of the contract left  Advanced Hair Studios, Fitzwilliam Place, Dublin, open to any amount of  claims.
 In the judge’s view, a potential customer should be given a video and  documentation which set out in the simplest of terms and the utmost  clarity what exactly it was that the customer was buying.
 Judge Groarke said this had not been done and Mr Keogh had paid €3,600 for what was a hairpiece.
 “People who seek treatment of this nature might potentially be  somewhat vulnerable and, to leave the matter beyond doubt, documentation  in simple terms should be furnished to them,” he said.
 Judge Groarke said Mr Keogh had experienced great difficulty, with  glue appearing on the side of his head. No single individual had dealt  with him and when he complained about it he had been seen by seven  different managers.
 Awarding Mr Keogh €5,100 for breach of contract, including a modest  sum for general damages, Judge Groarke said Mr Keogh had been quite  distraught and had suffered anxiety about his hair.


----------



## dereko1969 (8 Apr 2013)

Have they amended their website so that potential customers can see what is being offered without having to register?


----------

